

Brydge + iPad: Do more. - wesleyzhao
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/552506690/brydge-ipad-do-more

======
justjimmy
Why stop at adding the speakers? Add USB ports, for connecting disk drives,
mouse, etc. Or make use of the extra space next to the keyboard and add a
track pad too.

This isn't meant to be sarcasm, but if they're adding so much features and
essentially turning it into a 'MBA' with split up mode, use the opportunity to
take it a step further and add more value.

